# Anyone know whether Serum medication's cheaper there or Uk??



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi.

Me and my partner have decided to go for egg donation in Serum Athens as we have heard such glowing reports and because of how helpful she has been.
Peny said I can either get the medication on my consultation which is 300 euros or in the Uk. Does anyone know if it can be brought cheaper in Uk, or what would you advise if you have been in same position?

Thanks.

Liz x


----------

